
Hack the Fog, San Francisco's First High School Hackathon - Sam-Altman
https://www.hackthefog.com/
======
Sam-Altman
If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to us at
contact@hackthefog.com !

------
epixtallion
nice!!!

